# 2005 M3 Changes and Pricing



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I looked at an RX8 and the salesman tried to add on 6 thousand dollars for market adjustment. I called him a crook and told him that I felt he was trying to perpetrate a fraud. I was flabergasted to say the least. Needless to say, I saw people leaving that showroom very quickly.

$6000 on a mazda? You gotta be kidding me. Dealership had close to 50 of them on the lot at the time too.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I test drove the very first RX8 in Houston back in June of 2003. It had come in pre-sold and the buyer backed out. I was offered it at MSRP but ended up getting a 330 instead. Not that the RX8 wasn't cool, it was, but just didn't fit my needs. Ironically, they seem to be selling slowly at least around here. I heard a radio ad this morning offering RX8's for $19995. Considering even the low option automatic version stickers for at least $26K or so, that's quite a discount.


----------



## dkim1 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Waiting*

Wow, you really did steal something. I tried to get 1 grand off the MSRP and the stealer said NO WAY! NOT ON AN M3! I placed to order anyway and yes, time is standing still. Carbon Black, 6speed, 19" wheels, Navigation. Oh the waiting


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I presume this is the brake/wheel combo the Club Sport package will bring, although this is a pic from the CSL itself.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone make replica CSL wheels? What wheel type is that?


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> I presume this is the brake/wheel combo the Club Sport package will bring, although this is a pic from the CSL itself.


 :rofl: Good luck cleaning the brake dust with that thing-you'll be there for hours. :eeps:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Not if I borrow JetBlack330's pressure washer.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 23, 2004)

*3K off MSRP--what dealership?*

Greetings,

If you don't mind saying, what dealership did you get $3K off MSRP from? 
Is your car heavily optioned?
The dealer I spoke to about ordering an '05 offered $1K off MSRP. I didn't push her because I wasn't ready to say yes to the deal even if she budged. She claimed that she didn't have much wiggle room due to the "stripper" nature of the car I spec'd:
19s, moonroof, xenon's, and metallic paint. MSRP with GG and dest: 52,970.
About the ZCS option--does the alcantara option only extend to the steering wheel and handbrake? How about the seats?

Thanks.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Konrad said:


> Greetings,
> 
> If you don't mind saying, what dealership did you get $3K off MSRP from?
> Is your car heavily optioned?
> ...


 You can order the Alcantara/leather seats, it's a priority one option I believe.

I'd rather not disclose the dealership until I get my order locked down if you know what I mean. 

You can easily get $2k off if you shop around. I have the entire BMWNA dealership network at my disposal since I'm doing S.C. perf delivery. Good luck!


----------



## Konrad (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I understand your reluctance to disclose.
I now see the alcantara/leather option (F2AT). Does anyone know the cost of this option? The bmwusa website does not have this option on their build your own link.

Best regards,


----------



## Konrad (Aug 23, 2004)

*Alcantara/Nappa Leather option*

After speaking with 4 dealerships who had no idea that this option existed, I received a call back saying that option F2AT, M texture alcantara/nappa leather, is a zero cost option. Meaning, it is the equivalent of ordering the car with the cloth/nappa leather option.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Konrad said:


> After speaking with 4 dealerships who had no idea that this option existed, I received a call back saying that option F2AT, M texture alcantara/nappa leather, is a zero cost option. Meaning, it is the equivalent of ordering the car with the cloth/nappa leather option.


 Sweet! I personally don't like the looks of it, but if you enjoy it, that's just an added bonus (the cost, or lack thereof).


----------

